# What type of food does your P's like



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok lets try this again

*Diamond Rhom Peru* 
Likes - Smelt, Earth worms, Krill, silversides

Does not like -Talapia, ocean perch, catfish Salmon, Shrimp Frozen/raw

*Rhom Venezuela* 
Likes - Talapia, Krill Earth worms

Does not like- Ocean perch, Salmon, Shrimp frozen/Raw, smelt, silversides

*Sanchezi*

Likes - Krill, Smelt, Earth worms, silversides

Does not like- Shrimp frozen/Raw, ocean perch, salmon, Talapia


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

all mine eat the same silversides , beefhart , bloodworms ,talapia and every once in a while a few feeders also smelt sometimes do earth worms work do they like them as well as the other food


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

chomp chomp said:


> Ok lets try this again
> 
> *Diamond Rhom Peru*
> Likes - Smelt, Earth worms, Krill
> ...


irritans - 
likes - smelt, silversides, sometimes catfish, talipia

hates - shrimp(any kind)

elong - 
likes - has eaten everything I have thrown in there so far.

hates- so far nothing

reds-
liked- everything and i mean EVERYTHING

hated- not a damn thing.

My elong is just like reds as far as appetite goes. He will eat it all. My irritans are a little pickier.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

reds

like

shrimp
Earth worms
tilapia

hate

catfish
Smelt


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Caribe
Anything that hits the water

Terns
Smelt, catfish, shrimp

Red
Same as terns

Piraya
Little more picky will eat most things

Rhom
Will only eat white fish so far smelt and catfish. Eats shrimp and then throws it up a hour or two later. So far will not eat nightcrawlers


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Rhoms
Likes..Everything I've tried
Smelt, Earthworms, All fish fillets, Shrimp ,plecos


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My fish like what I feed them. It took some work to get my reds eating anything but smelt and shrimp, but now they take catfish and whole fish fillet (except for pollock) without problems either.

So the red bellies and rhom both get

shrimp
smelt
catfish
white fish fillet
clam meat


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very interesting, thanks for your replies!









Anybody else? I would like to write up a log and compare it over a large cross section of P owners.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

My Rhom 
Likes: Earth worms, cichlid pellets, tadpoles, feeders, shrimp pellets
hates: Flakes, Meat (beefheart..) dried shrimp


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

my rbp luvs eating feeder guppies n goldfish blood worms , earthworms they just torchured ripped it apart till its dead they loved it , lil birds , grasshopper , baby cats and home food sometimes raw meat sometimes cook food


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

spoondc2 said:


> my rbp luvs eating feeder guppies n goldfish blood worms , earthworms they just torchured ripped it apart till its dead they loved it ,* lil birds* , grasshopper , *baby cats* and home food sometimes raw meat sometimes cook food

















Lets see some pics!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

spoondc2 said:


> my rbp luvs eating feeder guppies n goldfish blood worms , earthworms they just torchured ripped it apart till its dead they loved it , lil birds , grasshopper , baby cats and home food sometimes raw meat sometimes cook food


Id like to see what health conditions your Ps have and look like within a couple of months.









With my old shoal, it never reall occurred to me who liked what, which species only liked a certain food. To me, anything and everything I threw in the tank was gone is a few sec. Fav foods were catfish fillet, beefheart, smelt, prawns, and once in a while feeders to help keep their natural killer instincts in tact.

Moved to Feeding and Nutrition


----------



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

REDS WILL EAT EVERYTHING

i threw a peice of peach and they keept on biting then not swalloing then biting then throwing it bakc up over and over they had fun for about 10 minutes then threw it over. but

MEAT, CHIKN, FISH, ETC THYE LOVVVVE


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

RBP
- smelt
- shrimp
- tilapia
- worms
- bloodworms
- mollies lol
- squid
- scallops

Baby RBP like everything that the Bigger RBP's like. It also eats plankton and brine shrimp


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

my reds like everything, when they were like 2 inches they opened a 7'' pleco like a can of tuna


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

my reds: krill, shrimp, catfish, tillapia, beefheart, whitefish, halibut, pellets, and peas. i'm fairly certain though that if i tossed a shoe in my tank they'd eat that too.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

*Manueli(aka sweettooth) Diet*

*Daily or two servings*

Smelt
Squid
Catfish Fillet
Tilapia

*Occational Servings*

Smelt entice with liquid vitamin and stuffed spiruluna pellets
Beef Liver
Beef Heart
Convicts
Giant Danios

*Meal tolerance*

Shrimps(he used to loved these before)


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> *Manueli(aka sweettooth) Diet*
> 
> *Mainly servings*
> 
> ...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

3 Caribe & 3 Reds

*Like:*
Perch
Catfish
Smelt
Earthworms
Beef
Chicken
Pork

*Hate:*
Shrimp : It's the only thing that even when I starve them, they won't eat.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

reds

likes : everything, but i guess the favourite is arthemia.


----------



## .:R (Dec 6, 2005)

Shrimp


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

My three reds love earthworms, small/medium feeder goldfish, I keep 2-3 ghost shrimp in there, also 2 crawfish(with pinchers), 10 feeder guppies in there all time, I feed mostly blood worms, brine shrimp, beef heart, now i just got chichlid gold the large pellets (don't like em yet, don't wanta starve as 2 smaller p's in there.) They don't like shrimp either.

Favs Blood worms, little goldfish, earthworms. They usually don't last long but don't kill once it hits water.


----------



## njbudman81 (Nov 6, 2005)

my reds have eaten
goldfish
rosies
guppies
crabs
crawfish
pleco
skate pleco
smelt
beefheart
betta


----------



## njbudman81 (Nov 6, 2005)

now lets add wolf fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My Manny ate shrimp, live feeders and occasionally smelt. Everything else was refused.
My Reds are swimming garbage bins, and will taste just about anything I toss in their tank (even gravel: they do spit that out, however). Favorite foods are shrimp, fish fillet, smelt and pellets. They haven't tasted live feeders since 2 years...


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for the replies









Except for a few exceptions, seems Serras have a more selective diet. Probably due to the lack of competition in the tank

anyone with a shoal of Gery or Macs have any expieriences?


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

I have 3 RBP - juvinulle's (had them for about 6 months now) ... and they eat anything that I throw in the tank.

There favorites include:
1. Mahi Mahi (this is their favorite - won't even hit the bottom of the tank before it's gone)
2. Shrimp (with shell on)
3. Feeders ... gold fish then guppies (they really go after the gold fish ... must have something to do with the color ... they disappear seconds after I put them in the tank ... they kind of watch the guppies for a couple minutes before they eat them).

Well, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I just tried silversides on friday.. two of my p's liked them and one did not.. I updated my orginal post.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

chomp chomp said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geryi love catfish,tilapia, danios.

Macs love catfish, tilapia, danios and shrimp. Will eat flounder (i think thats what I tried once)

Never had luck with beefheart. And never tried silversides.


----------

